# Would you buy a hybrid?



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

*Another Hybrid on the market*

So we have been talking about hybrids: Cars, Bikes and Light Trucks. Now here's a Big Truck! http://www.kenworth.com/6100_pre_mor.asp?file=2105

Again, The Hybrid works in around town speeds 30mph and under, but its catching on.

@Mike: Yep, you are better off not going Hybrid. Turn the Ranger into a diesel and run it on WVO.:thumbsup:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

LNG24 said:


> So we have been talking about hybrids: Cars, Bikes and Light Trucks. Now here's a Big Truck! http://www.kenworth.com/6100_pre_mor.asp?file=2105
> 
> Again, The Hybrid works in around town speeds 30mph and under, but its catching on.
> 
> @Mike: Yep, you are better off not going Hybrid. Turn the Ranger into a diesel and run it on WVO.:thumbsup:


Interesting!!!! But as you know, 90% of OTR is on the Highway. Kinda senseless for an 18 to be a Hybrid, but probably necessary in order to further the research. I am SURE that Kenworth is getting a buncha Federal Subsidy for this program.


----------



## newenergy (Mar 5, 2008)

Locomotives have commonly been diesel-electric hybrids since the 1940s.


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

newenergy said:


> Locomotives have commonly been diesel-electric hybrids since the 1940s.


 I am on one of those every month heading into the city and NEVER even gave that a thought. You are correct.:thumbup:


----------

